

Steve Jobs has six weeks to live - frevd
http://www.tgdaily.com/business-and-law-brief/54196-steve-jobs-has-six-weeks-to-live-tabloid

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Oh no, not again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And again. And
again.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228842>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2228854>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230042>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230361>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230497>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2230702>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234776>

~~~
frevd
See my remark below. How do you track that?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I use <http://searchyc.com>. It used to be the case that if it less than an
hour old it was on "newest", and if it was more than an hour old it was on
SearchYC.

Here's a lengthy discussion of the question:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1329334>

In that PG says it's hard, but SearchYC seems to have got something that's
good enough. Ironically enough, I found that using it:

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/PG+search?sort=by_date>

Recently, however, it would appear that SearchYC has been lagging, and I
wonder if it has been blocked by PG/YC. PG has said elsewhere that he's
developing his own search engine for HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1955703>

Perhaps he's deliberately blocking it to make his search seem better. Seems
unlikely. Perhaps they scraped too aggressively and triggered a block. Seems
more likely.

But the subject comes up a lot, and many people are dissatisfied. Lots of
people therefore scrape, and that puts extra load on the server. You're
proposing to do the same. It would be better if a distributed scraping system
were devised, and that had a proper API. Alternatively, if PG provided a
proper API, but why should he?

Let PG focus on getting good discussions, and someone else to provide a better
filter or tagging system. More scraping, more load, but if someone does
something "properly" then maybe the others can finally stop.

~~~
frevd
Interesting. Coincidentally I just wondered about how to not get in trouble
with HN for providing a custom live feed (I decided to make my own rather than
relying on unknown services or learning how to use searchyc).

My solution to that problem will be easy - I will hack Hacker News, sort of,
by injecting client script which is fully capable of everything, and would not
be considered a foreign service.

------
Terretta
… says tabloid.

EDIT:

"An Open Letter to the Apple News Community on Steve Jobs’ Health,
Professional Boundaries and Not Being Douchebags"

\-- <http://forkbombr.net/apple-news-open-letter/>

~~~
frevd
Yeah, just popped up on google news, not more than a rumor, but I thought to
post it nevertheless.

EDIT: And this is a duplicate (<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2234776>)

Any chance of getting a search function into HN?

~~~
nutanc
<http://searchyc.com/>

~~~
frevd
Nevermind, I'll create one myself..

I always wanted a better feed view of HN. I guess grouped by automatically
derived tags and instant live-update could improve on that matter.

